

Techcrunch now displaying a holding page with ads before showing the article - thehodge
http://imgur.com/vjNhl

======
mariust
I estimate that 10% of the users will go to other sources for information,
because this type of ads are really frustrating. If I war an advertiser this
is one type of ad that I will not want in my ad campaign, the users try to
skip it as soon as possible, so in return I don't really get the result I
would like to (conversion).

------
mariust
It's good to know that someone there still thinks this ad is going to drop
visitors: [http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/25/real-blogs-dont-have-
inters...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/25/real-blogs-dont-have-interstitial-
ads/) Thanks for trying to remove the ad.

------
thehodge
I could put up with the amounts of ads on the website but this is just getting
silly now, and to make matters worse, the link they tweeted went to a 404 page
(it happens sometimes for me and I guess its something to do with the CDN not
caching for europe quick enough)

------
mauriciob
I believe it only shows up once. I've seen it the first time I went to
TechCrunch today and now it isn't displaying anymore.

Also, it appears to show only while the page is loading.

------
lachlanj
how painful!

looks like AOL is making it pay for itself...

